# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل رجیستر نشدن کامپوننت توسط ستاپ ساز smart install maker در یوزر لیمیت ویندوز

## Shahab.

سلام دوستان.
بنده کامپوننت هامو به نرم افزار smart install maker معرفی کردم و ستاپ رو ساختم.
در یوزر ادمین به راحتی کامپوننت رو رجیستر میکنه و برنامه اجرا میشه اما در یوزر لیمیت در ویندوز سون 64 بیتی نمیتواند کامپوننت را رجیستر کند و در نتیجه نرم افزار اجرا نمیشود.
آیا smart install maker مشکلی دارد؟
میخواستم بپرسم ببینم دیگر نرم افزارهای ستاپ ساز میتوانند در یوزر لیمیت کامپوننت را رجیستر کنند یا خیر؟

----------


## mmssoft

از نرم افزار Advanced Installer (ترجیحا نسخه Architect) استفاده کنید. در ضمن درون خود برنامه تون هم کد رجیستر شدن کامپوننت ها رو در Initialize فرم ها قرار بدید...

----------


## Shahab.

فکر نمیکنم نرم افزاری که شما گفتید بتونه این کارو بکنه.
وقتی دسترسی ادمین نباشه حرفه ای ترین نصاب ها هم نمیتونن کاری بکنن.

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
مهم نیست با چه ستاپ سازی برنامه را بسته بندی کنید اگر ستاپ شما تحت نظارت کاربر فعلی اجرا میشه اجازه ثبت کامپوننت ها رو نداره

موفق باشید

----------

